# Ketamine for DRDP??



## MFyock (Oct 4, 2021)

I’ve had DRDP for 36 of my 48 years. To say I’ve tried almost everything is an understatement. I can go months without having any issues, they suddenly it hits me like a ton of bricks and lasts for weeks/months. My life is very stressful, so I’m having more problems currently. I recently came across an article that contradicts what I’ve read before. Can anyone make sense of it?








Dr. Daniel Amen


Posts about Dr. Daniel Amen written by Wisdom and Craziness




mistakensurvival.wordpress.com


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Ketamine can make depersonalization/dissociation and have been used as a model for depersonalization in some studies. So, it makes state like the condition,- not curing it. Some with refractory depression can benefit from infusion with it. Never heard of any have had any benefits. Daniel Amen is charlatan who claims to be able to make diagnoses with the use of SPECT scans. SPECT scans are very old and have not be used in psychiatric research for more than 2.decades as it is not very precise. But, a charlatan can use it as a money machine.

I am waiting for the development of something called "Synchronized TMS". In reality is it developed and tested in depression in 3.trails. It is not approved to any condition but as a device for mental health wellbeing in the US. It works by adjusting and giving feed backs to brain accelerations that makes the diffrent brain waves- EEG.
It has 3.coils to the front, center and back of the brain making a small magnetic feedback to the oscillations deep in the brain. Depersonalization can be seen as abnormal state where the brain have to low oscillations (theta) and dysrhythmic -like you are on ketamine.

They take a qEEG of your brain to know the frequencies of the diffrent areas and feed it in a a computer connected to sTMS device so it can give feedback and reset the brain to more normal brain waves that is more synchronized.

I think they have 8-12.clinics in the US and California is optimal as their head quarter is there. A Eric Won is the head of it. It have never been tried but I find it to be the technology most promising for depersonalization.
They might also be interested in trying if it works in a refractory condition as depersonalization is.

A video with the device. 




Synchronized TMS in anxiety and depression.

It have been sold to this company. Their site. Brainwave Recording Locations


----------



## MFyock (Oct 4, 2021)

Very interesting! I read some on the procedure, and it looks like there is a facility about two hours away from me. I’m afraid to find out the cost. Thank you for sharing the information.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

i read threads in other forums that the dissociation caused by ketamine is very different to the symptoms of dpdr. one guy from longecity claimed that the „new“ version of the dissociation (ketamine induced) completely get him rid of the dpdr symptoms.


----------



## Peter (Jun 25, 2018)

There is a distinction between the acute (lasting for some hours) and subacute (lasting for up to a week) effects of Ketamine. It often acutely causes depersonalization, while subacutely there can be a profound antidepressant effect, which might be related to temporarily increasing synaptic plasticity, which reverses some of the dysfunction to the brain underlying some mental disorders. Whether depersonalization disorder belongs to this list is unknown, but it might due to the fact that it can be triggered by stress, just like other mental disorders where Ketamine appears to work.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

One can find people whos DP got worse on ketamine on some forums and this one of one who had DP along with depression for years. Difficult to say if he had depression with secondary symptoms of depersonalization or he had the primary form.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Depersonalization/comments/kfzy30


----------



## Ray46 (Apr 29, 2017)

I think you're the only reason I'm on this site lol


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Ray46 said:


> I think you're the only reason I'm on this site lol


Thanks.
The research project to make synchronized TMS for treatment refractory depression is a danish German project with research institution and companies from both counties and I can see they are slightly delayed likely due to covid 19. It is a continuation of an american project and they will likely make it more available and more easy to use in praxis. They are in the development of the software to program the coils to reset brain oscillatory activity. If it gets approved for depression it will likely be more available in hospitals, clinics ect. Those behind it hopes it can be used for a variety of psychiatric and neurological conditions that is known for having abnormal QEEG and more broadly called "thalamocortical dysrhythmia". 
Depersonalization can be seen as a condition related disruption brain oscillations and integration of self and stimuli. Most of the oscillations are made in the thalamus and is connected in a feed-back to different parts of the cortex in the brain (called the thalamocortical loops). You reset those with synchronization by stimulation of the cortex so it gives a feed-back to the thalamus. Thalamus plays a role in sensory integration in the brain. Synchronization TMS should normalize the brains brainwaves and also the networks of the brain. 

This text from 2013 is likely the fundation of synchronization TMS and written by Andrew F Leuchter 2013 who is behind the first machine that have been tested in 3.trails in people with depression. 










The relationship between brain oscillatory activity and therapeutic effectiveness of transcranial magnetic stimulation in the treatment of major depressive disorder


Major depressive disorder (MDD) is marked by disturbances in brain functional connectivity. This connectivity is modulated by rhythmic oscillations of brain electrical activity, which enable coordinated functions across brain regions. Oscillatory activity ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Mayer-Gross said:


> Thanks.
> The research project to make synchronized TMS for treatment refractory depression is a danish German project with research institution and companies from both counties and I can see they are slightly delayed likely due to covid 19. It is a continuation of an american project and they will likely make it more available and more easy to use in praxis. They are in the development of the software to program the coils to reset brain oscillatory activity. If it gets approved for depression it will likely be more available in hospitals, clinics ect. Those behind it hopes it can be used for a variety of psychiatric and neurological conditions that is known for having abnormal QEEG and more broadly called "thalamocortical dysrhythmia".
> Depersonalization can be seen as a condition related disruption brain oscillations and integration of self and stimuli. Most of the oscillations are made in the thalamus and is connected in a feed-back to different parts of the cortex in the brain (called the thalamocortical loops). You reset those with synchronization by stimulation of the cortex so it gives a feed-back to the thalamus. Thalamus plays a role in sensory integration in the brain. Synchronization TMS should normalize the brains brainwaves and also the networks of the brain.
> 
> ...


tms just does damage to the brain. im speaking from experience. it can cause irreversible damage


----------

